# HVAC/R Exam in April, 2018



## Bmoom (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi,

I'm wondering how you felt about the exam. For me, AM was challenging and PM was moderate. It would be great if you can share your opinion. Thank you.


----------



## Jimbo Three (Apr 17, 2018)

In my case, I felt the opposite. I breezed through the AM, but the PM had a couple of questions that I had to narrow down to 50/50 and guess on. Then again, self doubt has set in hard, and I keep thinking that the reason I felt so confident leaving both portions is because I made 24+ stupid mistakes, oversimplified, etc. This is my first time taking the exam. It's only been a few days, but the wait us already killing me.. Good luck to you. Nothing else to do but try to be patient!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 17, 2018)

Moving to Anything about the PE Exam thread.


----------



## Jimbo Three (Apr 17, 2018)

No love for the HVAC guys? We're mechanical too! Lol.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 17, 2018)

Jimbo Three...I have a sneaking suspicion I know exactly who you are.

Lots of love for the HVAC guys - just moving it to the PE exam thread since it's a discussion about the exam and not necessarily preparation for the exam.


----------



## breezy_moto (Apr 17, 2018)

Jimbo Three said:


> In my case, I felt the opposite. I breezed through the AM, but the PM had a couple of questions that I had to narrow down to 50/50 and guess on. Then again, self doubt has set in hard, and I keep thinking that the reason I felt so confident leaving both portions is because I made 24+ stupid mistakes, oversimplified, etc. This is my first time taking the exam. It's only been a few days, but the wait us already killing me.. Good luck to you. Nothing else to do but try to be patient!


I'm with you! AM there were only 2 I had to completely guess on, PM there was maybe 4. I'm sure I got some others wrong as well, but overall I left feeling more confident than expected. Kind of scares me!


----------



## Jimbo Three (Apr 17, 2018)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Jimbo Three...I have a sneaking suspicion I know exactly who you are.
> 
> Lots of love for the HVAC guys - just moving it to the PE exam thread since it's a discussion about the exam and not necessarily preparation for the exam.


You got me!


----------



## pat_in_the_hat (Apr 17, 2018)

I was surprised with how many word problems there were. It wasnt the test I expected. Lots of book look ups and educated guesses. Most of the quantitative ones seemed almost too easy, which scares me. From here on out, Im just trying to forget about the test.


----------



## LuckyGuess (Apr 17, 2018)

I thought the Morning was very easy, although looking back I'm beginning to second guess my units on a few of the problems.  I was putting a check mark besides the ones I felt 100% confident on, and only had 5 on the AM unchecked.  The others I came up with an answer choice, but just wasn't sure.  The PM was more challenging for me.  The word problems on the PM seemed more challenging, and I thought a few of them had possibly 2 answers that could have been right.  I was able to narrow down most of these so should be 50/50.  I had about 14 unchecked on the second half, and I straight up guessed on about 4 the entire test.  During lunch I was pumped because I thought I'd finish it without a worry, after the PM I didn't feel as confident.  I was concerned about maybe over simplifying some questions, but am glad some of you all thought there were very basic questions.  There were a few where I just plugged into an equation, and I think there was one which was pretty much a common unit conversion.  I stressed on these problems looking for anything they were trying to trick me on, and even tried to test other methods to see if those answers were there.  In the end they appeared that easy.  Overall I think it was a hard test, but I think I knew enough to pass.  Just need to trust that my brain was in the zone, because I can't really remember many I thought I got right.


----------



## emmajuwa (Apr 17, 2018)

LuckyGuess said:


> I thought the Morning was very easy, although looking back I'm beginning to second guess my units on a few of the problems.  I was putting a check mark besides the ones I felt 100% confident on, and only had 5 on the AM unchecked.  The others I came up with an answer choice, but just wasn't sure.  The PM was more challenging for me.  The word problems on the PM seemed more challenging, and I thought a few of them had possibly 2 answers that could have been right.  I was able to narrow down most of these so should be 50/50.  I had about 14 unchecked on the second half, and I straight up guessed on about 4 the entire test.  During lunch I was pumped because I thought I'd finish it without a worry, after the PM I didn't feel as confident.  I was concerned about maybe over simplifying some questions, but am glad some of you all thought there were very basic questions.  There were a few where I just plugged into an equation, and I think there was one which was pretty much a common unit conversion.  I stressed on these problems looking for anything they were trying to trick me on, and even tried to test other methods to see if those answers were there.  In the end they appeared that easy.  Overall I think it was a hard test, but I think I knew enough to pass.  Just need to trust that my brain was in the zone, because I can't really remember many I thought I got right.


We are in the same boat. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Mike1208 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hvac/R taker here, I too felt the morning portion was a breeze. I finished with over an hour to spare. Of course that could mean bad news... Second half was considerably harder. They definitely tried to trick you on the questions with extra information.


----------



## Jimbo Three (Apr 17, 2018)

emmajuwa said:


> We are in the same boat. Hope it goes well.


Hopefully not the Titanic!


----------



## pleasePassPE (Apr 21, 2018)

breezy_moto said:


> I'm with you! AM there were only 2 I had to completely guess on, PM there was maybe 4. I'm sure I got some others wrong as well, but overall I left feeling more confident than expected. Kind of scares me!


Same here...  I was very confident in the AM.  PM I had around 8- 10 that I did was not comfortable with.


----------



## pleasePassPE (Apr 21, 2018)

Mike1208 said:


> Hvac/R taker here, I too felt the morning portion was a breeze. I finished with over an hour to spare. Of course that could mean bad news... Second half was considerably harder. They definitely tried to trick you on the questions with extra information.


Yep, I felt the same.


----------



## pleasePassPE (Apr 21, 2018)

pat_in_the_hat said:


> I was surprised with how many word problems there were. It wasnt the test I expected. Lots of book look ups and educated guesses. Most of the quantitative ones seemed almost too easy, which scares me. From here on out, Im just trying to forget about the test.


Concurred - I wasn't expected so many word problems.  Does anyone know if that is typical or, or the exam folks trying something "new"?


----------



## Jimbo Three (Apr 21, 2018)

pleasePassPE said:


> Concurred - I wasn't expected so many word problems.  Does anyone know if that is typical or, or the exam folks trying something "new"?


It was my first time taking the exam, so I can't speak to whether previous exams had so many  "curveball" questions. But, I agree..they definitely threw me off balance. But, I suppose that is the intent of the test writers.. To be able to think quickly and correctly on your feet in a high pressure situation is kind of what we'd expect of ourselves as professionals.


----------



## LuckyGuess (May 16, 2018)

Who here feels confident they passed?


----------



## pat_in_the_hat (May 17, 2018)

LuckyGuess said:


> Who here feels confident they passed?


ehhh... I was decently confident when I left the test. But now, not so much. This is a long time to wait...


----------



## breezy_moto (May 17, 2018)

I felt and still do feel pretty good about it. But of course the self doubt is starting to set in. Maybe I made a bunch of dumb mistakes etc. Although it was a lot different than practice exams and problems I did, I felt it was more straight forward with the wording. 

Hoping to God I don't regret leaving early!


----------

